
Updated Zune software drivers hints at Zune Phone – istartedsomething - Flemlord
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20100127/updated-zune-software-drivers-hints-at-zune-phone/
======
rbanffy
It will be a huge hit, much like the Zune ;-)

------
joe_the_user
MS may want to make a phone but after the danger incident, I don't think
anyone will let them.

